# Lets see Rattle Can or flat/satin/matte Paint Jobs



## rufuskyle (Sep 17, 2007)

post up some rattle can paint jobs.


----------



## Turbo.Deezy (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: Lets see Rattle Can or flat/satin/matte Paint Jobs (rufuskyle)*

bump. 
i want to see too.


----------



## stv1der (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Lets see Rattle Can or flat/satin/matte Paint Jobs (Turbo.Deezy)*

good luck


----------



## tdawg21 (Sep 1, 2008)

you'll have better luck searching yourself.
try spray bomb or spray paint


----------



## xxelgringoxx (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: Lets see Rattle Can or flat/satin/matte Paint Jobs (rufuskyle)*

i was color testing. final product will match wheels. looked better than primer at the time.


----------



## AJPerotti (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: Lets see Rattle Can or flat/satin/matte Paint Jobs (rufuskyle)*


----------



## -SLugO- (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Lets see Rattle Can or flat/satin/matte Paint Jobs (Turbo.Deezy)*

oh boy! here ya go


----------



## MadKatt_44 (Aug 18, 2008)

Wow that is sick, very nice look, more pics plz, i'm about to rattle can my own MK2. wouldn't mind seeing how its gonna turn out. John Deere Blitz Black FTW


----------



## -SLugO- (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: (MadKatt_44)*

i rely dont have any more, i did it last fall, rocked it for the winter and got sick of it, now it looks like this: pullin the fenders/bumpers and random bodywork









then going to paint


----------



## BSD (Jul 8, 2008)

Old picture, i'll post an updated one tomorrow.
Thats two crappy coats using a house roller and flat black rustoleum.


----------



## DjarumSplasher (Mar 6, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Here's my shatbox...






_Modified by DjarumSplasher at 10:34 PM 4-16-2009_


----------



## MadKatt_44 (Aug 18, 2008)

man she needs some love


----------



## DjarumSplasher (Mar 6, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *MadKatt_44* »_man she needs some love










Oh i know that, trust me! but it's in a lot better shape then when i got her...


----------



## scott.thunder (Mar 19, 2008)

that last mk3 is money. did you just use bondo and filler to mold that scoop on your hood? any write up on it?


----------



## MadKatt_44 (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (DjarumSplasher)*

Dam she must have been in bad shape


----------



## wishihada18t (Apr 24, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Paint is a Nason single stage satin black. This is the first car ive ever done paint and body work on.


----------



## -SLugO- (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (wishihada18t)*

that looks real good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## beat up mk2 (Apr 1, 2009)

one of my race car's rattle-canned stages..
this is her 3rd incarnation..now we have a spray gun..much niicer


----------



## Black G60 (Mar 3, 2003)

*Re: (beat up mk2)*

year old, single coat of rustoleum.


----------



## jaysonhadwick (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: Lets see Rattle Can or flat/satin/matte Paint Jobs (rufuskyle)*

not vw/ not even european but i had to share








valspar satin black/walmart brand flat white








bet your a** it's a le baron!


----------



## MadKatt_44 (Aug 18, 2008)

gotta love the matte finish, sick mk4


----------



## jasonGLIslaM (Feb 20, 2009)

heres my old mk2 spraybombed


----------



## MadKatt_44 (Aug 18, 2008)

mk2 were meant to be painted matte, it shows off the body so well


----------



## alien_brain (Apr 20, 2008)

*FV-QR*

flat paint looks great, never thought i would like it. wont do it to my car tho.


----------



## egibbys (Jul 16, 2008)

Looks pretty good.


----------



## jello_farts8v (Feb 27, 2003)

*Re: (egibbys)*









my buddy victors car


----------



## jello_farts8v (Feb 27, 2003)

*Re: (jello_farts8v)*

walmart paint!


----------



## black_dubbin (Jan 14, 2008)

ive been using "spray paint" from home depot. haha. .97 cents a can. so cheap they couldnt afford a name. it came out pretty nicely, but i dont have any pics.


----------



## websaabn (May 23, 2003)

*Re: (black_dubbin)*

The Wifes car


----------



## worditsmenick (Nov 15, 2005)

watching.


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (worditsmenick)*

i wonder when people are going to realize that "spray bomb" looks like dog sh!t...
the mk4 jetta looks nice. nason paint usually doesn't go on so smooth so i'm pretty impressed with the way that looks. doesn't appear to have any real texture to it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## -SLugO- (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


















EDIT** sh!t, you were talking about wishihada18t's flat black mk4, my bad.








from DIV last yr









_Modified by -SLugO- at 5:47 PM 5-18-2009_

_Modified by -SLugO- at 5:47 PM 5-18-2009_


_Modified by -SLugO- at 5:49 PM 5-18-2009_


----------



## wishihada18t (Apr 24, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_i wonder when people are going to realize that "spray bomb" looks like dog sh!t...
the mk4 jetta looks nice. *nason paint usually doesn't go on so smooth *so i'm pretty impressed with the way that looks. doesn't appear to have any real texture to it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


actually it does have some texture. i thought it was just me not knowing how to set up my gun. i tried everything to get it to come out better. There are a few places that have sanding scratches that showed up. the shine is a bit off in a some areas. it was all done in a single car garage one section at a time. i wanted to sand it down a respray the out side.
is there a good paint that can go over the nason?


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (wishihada18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wishihada18t* »_
actually it does have some texture. i thought it was just me not knowing how to set up my gun. i tried everything to get it to come out better. There are a few places that have sanding scratches that showed up. the shine is a bit off in a some areas. it was all done in a single car garage one section at a time. i wanted to sand it down a respray the out side.
is there a good paint that can go over the nason?

i think because it's so fresh, your best bet would be to sand it down and spray a sealer/surfacer before hitting a second coat. single stage will always be a bit harder to lay down than a base/clear. your best bet would be to shoot it with a black base and use a flattening agent in the clear. 
there isn't anything you can do about sanding scratches outside of wetsanding them down and repainting them... regardless, it looks good in your photos... maybe the raindrops hide a bit. painting panel by panel may be where you went wrong. even slight variations in temp and humidity could affect the final result.


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

That army green jetta is sick. The camo hood and trunk looks exactly like the "digital camo" colorway Odyssey bmx did for some handlebars and forks. I'm a big fan.


----------



## super_chief (Aug 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (wishihada18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wishihada18t* »_Paint is a Nason single stage satin black. This is the first car ive ever done paint and body work on.









Reaaally nicely pulled off


----------



## ZachRabbit (May 19, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (super_chief)*

i like the plaid Cabriolet, very nice. a lot of work went into that, looks like.
cheers


----------



## johnnyGO (Feb 23, 2009)

heres my RC paint job.


----------



## Alfredo_mk3 (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: (johnnyGO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *johnnyGO* »_heres my RC paint job.


































lies!!!

watching..anymore RC'd mk3's?? my paint is in bad shape...


----------



## johnnyGO (Feb 23, 2009)

No joke man, the paint is Ace hardware Premium enamel, color= machinery gray. After letting the paint dry for a few days I clay bared the car.
If your a person who likes to take the time to do things right then you wont be surprised about a good RC paint job.


----------



## Alfredo_mk3 (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: (johnnyGO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *johnnyGO* »_No joke man, the paint is Ace hardware Premium enamel, color= machinery gray. After letting the paint dry for a few days I clay bared the car.
If your a person who likes to take the time to do things right then you wont be surprised about a good RC paint job.


wow that looks pretty awesome man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
looks pro lol, doesn't even look RC'd..i might have to try this if my car's paint job gets worse...mine has alot of small scratches all over the place..


----------



## dubboi808 (Feb 19, 2002)

*Re: Lets see Rattle Can or flat/satin/matte Paint Jobs (rufuskyle)*









this was painted a year ago. took me 6 satin black krylon cans








i don't now if it was rattle can but love this bug!


_Modified by dubboi808 at 10:04 AM 5-22-2009_


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

Hey just wondering do you spray a flat clear on after the paint or is it just flat paint?


----------



## -SLugO- (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: (jetta2.8)*

u can do w/e u want, clear, no clear, claybar it smoove, or just leave it rough
no more camo green


----------



## koko5869 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: (-SLugO-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-SLugO-* »_u can do w/e u want, clear, no clear, claybar it smoove, or just leave it rough
no more camo green

















noooooooooooooo. a little wetsanding and the green would have been crazzzzy. im kind of partial to the army thing. about to do mine satin khaki i think.
we'll see what mycarisred talks me in to.


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (koko5869)*


_Quote, originally posted by *koko5869* »_
noooooooooooooo. a little wetsanding and the green would have been crazzzzy. im kind of partial to the army thing. about to do mine satin khaki i think.
we'll see what mycarisred talks me in to. 

i'm trying to talk you out of flat paints in general haha!!


----------



## koko5869 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
i'm trying to talk you out of flat paints in general haha!! 

money talks. and there sure as hell aint a lot of yapping over this way. what do you think?


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (koko5869)*


_Quote, originally posted by *koko5869* »_
money talks. and there sure as hell aint a lot of yapping over this way. what do you think?

in order of most cost effective:
-stay existing color
-single stage
-base/clear
whether you go flat or not, if you change the color it'll cost the same. the flat is in the clear, not the base. they make flat single stage as well, but from what i've seen it sorta sucks cause you can't sand it out when your done and end up with a lightly textured finish (above example prompted me to do some research).


----------



## juventus321 (Jul 30, 2006)

kinda curious as to what you guys do about the cars registration if you rattle can it a different color. im dying to do my red jetta in some sort of black.


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (juventus321)*


_Quote, originally posted by *juventus321* »_kinda curious as to what you guys do about the cars registration if you rattle can it a different color. im dying to do my red jetta in some sort of black.

how original... another flat black jetta...








regardless, it doesnt affect the registration or insurance.


----------



## juventus321 (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
how original... another flat black jetta...








regardless, it doesnt affect the registration or insurance.

i was actually thinking of painting the coupe black magic pearl. thanks for the info


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (juventus321)*


_Quote, originally posted by *juventus321* »_
i was actually thinking of painting the coupe black magic pearl. thanks for the info

in that case, let me know if you need someone to paint it. i have access to a professional paint booth and experience. i can get you a very good price on materials as well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1point9turbo (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*

love the MARPAT hood! 
this from WF last year..


----------



## joebonaparte (Dec 16, 2006)

Check out the orange Charger a little less than half way down..DONE WITH A ROLLER!!!
http://board.moparts.org/ubbth...&vc=1


----------



## koko5869 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: (joebonaparte)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joebonaparte* »_Check out the orange Charger a little less than half way down..DONE WITH A ROLLER!!!
http://board.moparts.org/ubbth...&vc=1

$50 paint job that was posted on here for a while


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (joebonaparte)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joebonaparte* »_Check out the orange Charger a little less than half way down..DONE WITH A ROLLER!!!
http://board.moparts.org/ubbth...&vc=1

let me assure everyone that it's about 100 hours of work. haha! unless you really really really enjoy wetsanding, i'd suggest getting a real paint job done.


----------



## le-di-snake (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: Lets see Rattle Can or flat/satin/matte Paint Jobs (-SLugO-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-SLugO-* »_oh boy! here ya go











it *was* really nice car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## baun (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (super_chief)*

mine. ace hardware. BBQ rattle can


----------



## ginsterpoo (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: (-SLugO-)*

can u tell me how u pull the fenders like that .. i wanna do it but dont really know how, have body exp, but never done this
thanks for anything
-joel


----------



## -SLugO- (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: (ginsterpoo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginsterpoo* »_can u tell me how u pull the fenders like that .. i wanna do it but dont really know how, have body exp, but never done this
thanks for anything
-joel

here mang, here is my thread on pulled fenders. AND if u have no experience, DONT do it. You'll ruin ur car. u basically beat ur car with a hammer/dollie for 30+ hrs
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4334616


----------



## 82vwpickup (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: Lets see Rattle Can or flat/satin/matte Paint Jobs (rufuskyle)*


----------



## baun (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: (-SLugO-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-SLugO-* »_
here mang, here is my thread on pulled fenders. AND if u have no experience, DONT do it. You'll ruin ur car. u basically beat ur car with a hammer/dollie for 30+ hrs


same here. not to mention hours of sanding








end result were worth it though.


----------



## Dann0 (Apr 2, 2005)

*Re: (joebonaparte)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joebonaparte* »_Check out the orange Charger a little less than half way down..DONE WITH A ROLLER!!!
http://board.moparts.org/ubbth...&vc=1

there is a website called http://www.rollyourcar.com I tried a test spot on a hatch I am repainting. this is 1 light coat wet sanded and somewhat polished.








Its a lot of work tho. I am using a tremclad oil based paint thinned down 50% with mineral spirits and rolled with a 4" foam roller and smoothed down with a foam brush. For sure a good paint job is doable but to tell you the truth I will just go with a satin rattle can finish.

_Modified by Dann0 at 9:20 PM 6-21-2009_


_Modified by Dann0 at 9:29 PM 6-21-2009_


----------



## Dann0 (Apr 2, 2005)

*Re: (joebonaparte)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joebonaparte* »_Check out the orange Charger a little less than half way down..DONE WITH A ROLLER!!!
http://board.moparts.org/ubbth...&vc=1

here is a copy and past of the process from the guy who painted that Charger...
Body prep
next prep your car as if was any other paint job, fix all the rust, ect....
no need to prime the car since the tremclad allready contains elements which allow 
it to be painted over bare metal.

mixing paint
next u thin the paint with mineral spirits so it just about as thin as water, a little thicker.
theres no ratio that i could come up with because once you open the can and pour some out the next day the paint will be a bit thicker. 
if i had to guess i would say about 20% thinner or so? just thin enough that it does'nt run,
but not too thick. keep in mind that you can allways add more paint to the mix if you go too thin.
and the coats go on really really thin, that is the key, like i said before you don't really have a true non transparent base until the 3rd or 4th coat.

Painting
I also load the roller up quite heavily, then work it until the roller does'nt have so much paint in it
and do the detail work after. once you spread the paint wait a minute or so and then just really gently
run the roller using only the weight of the roller, on the sides just use very very light pressure as if 
it were the weight of it. How you thin the paint is critical, i have not had one paint run on any of the cars 
i've painted. To give you an idea, you really only start to have full coverage to where u can't see any body work 
or underlying color thru the paint until the 3rd coat
after u do 2 coats, wet sand the whole car, then repeat, 2 coats, wetsand, 2 coats wetsand
The trick is in how you thin the paint, get it as thin as possible without running, 
and the paint "self levels" it comes out like glass, 
wet sanding just makes it better,'
when the paint is thinned your barley putting on any paint with each coat, so you really need to do about
6 coats to get enough of a base so you can wet sand and polish
You only cover up the bodywork, underlying color until after the 4th coat, keep in mind that there is wet sanding in between each 2 coats.
if you get bubbles when your painting your pushing down on the roller too hard, lighten it up a bit,
let the paint sit for 1 minute after you've spread it out nice, then just run the roller over the area VERY gently using only the weight of the roller,
then turn around, have a smoke after you've done the pannel, and when your done your smoke, turn around and you'll see it has "self leveled"
before your eyes

Painting Hard to get areas
do the hood, doors, front fenders, and the trunk, that's easy. 
then i do the whole roof and sail pannels in one shot working fast, there's enough time to do it before the paint tacks up if u rush it, 
not the time to have a coffee or smoke. i stopped at the rear quarter just below the sail pannels and top quarter pannel where there is a edge to stop at. 
then continue from there on each side meeting in the back rear valance. the trick there is to not leave and raised paint lines, 
and smooth it out gradually as u approach the point where u stop, then run to the other side and do the other half of the roof and overlap the strokes. 
wetsanding does the rest, but u try to make it as smooth as possible, the paint is very thin on each coat. it's really hard to describe,
that's where all the expirementing comes in to play. 
Sanding
do one panel at a time, and don't stop once you start. once your done the final coat, 
wetsand with about 1000 grit to a totally smooth finish, and then using a high speed polisher
i use a buffing bonnet and turtle wax polishing compound. do the whole car with this, and i'm telling u,
depending on the amount of time and paitence you have, the results are amazing
use a spray bottle and keep the paper really wet, finish with a 1000 grit or so and then buff with a random 
orbit polisher using turtle wax POLISHING compound, NOT the rubbing compound, its' to harsh. 
it is critical to use the proper roller, it's about 4" wide and about 1 1/2" thick, 
and really high density white foam. it really works and is much tougher paint than todays single stage or base clear,
very hard to scratch
did not block sand the car just wetsand progressivly finer paper by HAND, no machine, no block nothing.
using any "block" to sand i found the paper got dirty fast and got all plugged up,
so do it by hand and keep it really wet, using a spray bottle in one hand and a clean bucket of water and a shammy
(dollar store!!!)to clean it off to see how it looks. i prepped the car with 80, then 100, then 200,
finished with a 400, did all my body work, and painted. after 2 coats (about 4hrs work for the whole car)
i wetsanded with a 600, then did 2 more coats, wetsand with 800, 2 more coats and sand with a 1000-1500 and polish, 
followed by wax, done......
one more pointer, when u wet sand the final coat, the paint looks flat, like velvet, 
if you take a rag soaked with mineral spirits and whipe a spot down that you just sanded, 
that's what it will look like buffed. if you buff and decide to paint again clean the area with
mineral spirts so that and residue from the polishing compound is removed or the paint won't stick. 
do another coat, try to put it on really light, i hope u prepped the fender a little before you started painting. 
when u wet sand try using a 600-800 grit, and lightly wet sand the fender with light pressure and ALOT of water.
Spraying it on should maybe work better but its messy, stinky, and a pain. when u first start to wet sand you'll notice 
the paper just kinda glides over the paint and it does'nt really feel like your sanding anything, keep going, soon the water will stop
beeding off the paint and it will start to turn yellow. after wetsanding it looks like crap, this is where the polishing come in, brings it to glass.
i haven't tried soap and water, i see no real advantage, i just use straight water and keep the area really wet, using a spray bottle and spray it down alot,
after wetsanding for a bit i have a bucket of water and a shammy i whipe down the surface with while it's still wet, that way it's much eaiser
to clean before it dries. and as for the mineral spirits on a wet rag and just whiping it down, yes, that's what it looks like polished, even better, 
just gives you an idea of what it will look like when finished, that's about the first time you really see the results. 

buffing
polishing compound, not rubbing compound
the rubbing compound could be used if you really want to, i just found it much better to wetsand with 1000 grit and then go straight to polishing, 
that's what worked for me. the rubbing compound seemed to ball up under the polisher and make a mess and make some scratches when it balled up, 
i used the polishing compound on a regular bonnet on a 10" elecrtic random orbit polisher, it's only after polishing that it looks like glass,
and i kept it wet with water from a spray bottle on the bonnet, forgot to mention that, but keeping it quite wet worked great. 
like i mentioned before after wetsanding use a random orbit polisher and the cheapest
POLISHING COMPOUND made by turtle wax, it comes in a paste in a small round flat container and it's white, 
allmost looks like hand cream and smells good too!!! 
Random tips
as a hint if you try it first you paint the surface, and then really lightly "skim" the surface with the weight of the roller
only to remove any lines bubbles ect, then just leave it for a minute or two and you'll see it just "self levels" 
totally flat to glass. then wetsand it really fine
Oh and i strip the car of all chrome, bumpers, rubber, door handles, trim, ect...nothing looks cheaper than a car that's just taped!!! 
have a shelf full of polishing compounds, mothers, mequires, ect....know what works the best?
the cheapest one!!! turtle wax polishing compound in the white paste, $3,
polish ANY enamel with a electric random orbit polisher and you'll be impressed......... and just a tip if you try it keep the buffing bonnet WET,
have a spray bottle full of water and spray it on the bonnet each time u load up the polish paste, be very generous with both. 
there's still bubbles in the paint when u mixed it really well then get some paper towel and "skim" the surface to get rid of the bubbles.
if you get bubbles when your painting your pushing down on the roller too hard, lighten it up a bit, let the paint sit for 1 minute,
after you've spread it out nice, then just run the roller over the area VERY gently using only the weight of the roller,
then turn around, have a smoke after you've done the pannel, and when your done your smoke, turn around and you'll see it has "self leveled"
before your eyes. if your doing a vertical section just apply a tiny amount of pressure as if it were the weight alone of the roller. 
it's really tricky to do, i could lay it down perfectly level but i have done it alot, you have to "read" the paint, listen carefully, 
it will tell you what to to . hope this helps. 
DON'T use water!!! (to clean the roller, or paper towels)


----------



## -SLugO- (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Lets see Rattle Can or flat/satin/matte Paint Jobs (le-di-snake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *le-di-snake* »_
it *was* really nice car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

whtas that supposed to mean>?
looks like this for the time being before paint in the fall


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Lets see Rattle Can or flat/satin/matte Paint Jobs (-SLugO-)*

bump for SICK cars, how difficult was it completely changing the color and doing it completely. As in jams, under the hood, and so on. Let me know.


----------



## wishihada18t (Apr 24, 2004)

*FV-QR*

the jambs wouldnt too bad as its really easy to remove the doors completely.
for me the hardest was deciding what to do about under the hood. i decided to leave the factory green for now. if and when i decide to do the clutch ill just pull the motor and tranny and paint the bay then.


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (wishihada18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wishihada18t* »_the jambs wouldnt too bad as its really easy to remove the doors completely.
for me the hardest was deciding what to do about under the hood. i decided to leave the factory green for now. if and when i decide to do the clutch ill just pull the motor and tranny and paint the bay then.

yeah but good luck lining the doors back up without a rack.


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (MyCarIsRed)*

huh? Rack, sorry to show my noobishness (hello websters, theres a new word)


----------



## wishihada18t (Apr 24, 2004)

*FV-QR*

maybe i dont understand but what would a rack do with hanging the doors. i dont see why 2 people cant do them?


----------



## whosurdaddy (Jul 26, 2009)

Great Thread! This thread made me get off my butt and enroll in a autobody course. The first is for dents and such using body hammers and the second course is p/s/p/c. 
So at some point I will be spraying some paint and will be hitting you up. I would be looking to spray Pearlescent White from a 04 Acura TL. I have to spray the trunk and bumpers on that car and am thinking about painting the 87 rocco the same. This is a tri color and looking on paintscratch they state the midcoat is priced with the base. Could you explain that statement? 
I'm a total rookie at this but pretty confident I can tackle it with enough research and a few small jobs under me to get some experience.


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (wishihada18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wishihada18t* »_maybe i dont understand but what would a rack do with hanging the doors. i dont see why 2 people cant do them?

i'm not saying it can't be done, but they have door racks that hold the bottom at the right height and angle so when you're hanging it on the hinges, you don't have to unbolt and rebolt to line it up 4000 times.


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (whosurdaddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whosurdaddy* »_Great Thread! This thread made me get off my butt and enroll in a autobody course. The first is for dents and such using body hammers and the second course is p/s/p/c. 
So at some point I will be spraying some paint and will be hitting you up. I would be looking to spray Pearlescent White from a 04 Acura TL. I have to spray the trunk and bumpers on that car and am thinking about painting the 87 rocco the same. This is a tri color and looking on paintscratch they state the midcoat is priced with the base. Could you explain that statement? 
I'm a total rookie at this but pretty confident I can tackle it with enough research and a few small jobs under me to get some experience.

if you're not even enrolled in a course you are a looooooong way away from spraying a 3 stage paint man. the way a three stage works is you lay a base color, then lay a candy color, then you clear. if you don't know how to paint really really well, you end up with a lot of color variation and really ugly paint work. it takes a LOT of practice to do it properly.


----------



## koko5869 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*

mycarisred smells like aged dog biscuits


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (koko5869)*


_Quote, originally posted by *koko5869* »_mycarisred smells like aged dog biscuits









i don't know if that's a good or bad thing... my dog eats biscuits before they get old enough to smell like anything


----------



## phatquarter4u (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*

got mine this way repainting it now same color with a satin finish


----------



## wishihada18t (Apr 24, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
i'm not saying it can't be done, but they have door racks that hold the bottom at the right height and angle so when you're hanging it on the hinges, you don't have to unbolt and rebolt to line it up 4000 times. 


i see, did not know they had special racks for that.i must have gotten lucky then that my rear door went back so easily after taking it off.


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (wishihada18t)*

sometimes if you don't paint the jambs you can use the marking on the hinge to line the door back up close enough. but the proper way is to use a rack for sure. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MadKatt_44 (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: (phatquarter4u)*

Nice lookin Coupe http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## koko5869 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_sometimes if you don't paint the jambs you can use the marking on the hinge to line the door back up close enough. but the proper way is to use a rack for sure. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Take a 1/8 drill bit, while the door is on, and drill through the hinge and into the body. Take the door off, do whatever, and then when you're ready to put it back on, use a nail or something of the sort to slide into your guide hole.
It'll work, saw it on tv.


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (koko5869)*


_Quote, originally posted by *koko5869* »_

Take a 1/8 drill bit, while the door is on, and drill through the hinge and into the body. Take the door off, do whatever, and then when you're ready to put it back on, use a nail or something of the sort to slide into your guide hole.
It'll work, saw it on tv.

yeah but then you have a nice place for rust to start from with an 1/8" water hole drilled into your door jamb... i don't know if i like tv haha


----------



## koko5869 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (MyCarIsRed)*

you love tv, and it'll work just fine. think of it, youre spraying the jambs as well right? presto, no more spot to rust. 
ps dont be afriad if my kid doesnt recognize you, its not my fault.


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (koko5869)*


_Quote, originally posted by *koko5869* »_you love tv, and it'll work just fine. think of it, youre spraying the jambs as well right? presto, no more spot to rust. 
ps dont be afriad if my kid doesnt recognize you, its not my fault. 

i know it man... working is definitely killing me. since i'm already up that way, i'd say i should swing up after work, but 78 at 6pm is a nightmare. call me this weekend.
as far as the jambs, call me "overkill" but i'd end up welding the spot or pressing in some short strand before i painted over it.


----------



## jasonGLIslaM (Feb 20, 2009)

just painted it last week with a roller 
first day i bought this jetta








recent pictures


----------



## MadKatt_44 (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: (jasonGLIslaM)*

Love it, black rocks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jackripper1984 (Oct 15, 2005)

*Re: (MadKatt_44)*

Exorust satin black enamel seems to fade flatter within 6 months. Might try different paint later on. exo rust paint is $20 a gallon. cheap!!!


----------



## MadKatt_44 (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: (jackripper1984)*

Sick ride http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jasonGLIslaM (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: (jackripper1984)*

so nice


----------



## MadKatt_44 (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: (jackripper1984)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jackripper1984* »_Exorust satin black enamel seems to fade flatter within 6 months. Might try different paint later on. exo rust paint is $20 a gallon. cheap!!!

































More Info on the Paint


----------



## IDdubber (Oct 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

before:

































after:


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (IDdubber)*

hope you never plan to sell that thing


----------



## IDdubber (Oct 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Why would I? Thing is paid off and I don't need it for anything other than being a daily commuter.
Thanks for contri.......oh wait, you didn't.


----------



## dr.chop (Apr 8, 2009)

what is that coating? Rhino Liner or like a wrinkle finish? Almost reminds me of Fleck Stone. Nice with the blue though. Is that stuff hard to keep clean being textured like that?


----------



## IDdubber (Oct 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

U-pol Raptor (bedliner) color-matched to the factory Galactic Blue.
Rinse it off with a hose and its good as new.


----------



## MadKatt_44 (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (IDdubber)*

lmao that's genius http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jedduh_ (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (wishihada18t)*

my jetta from a couple years ago


----------



## dmarian (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (jedduh_)*

Here's a sneak peak of my Project 24 valve build! 
Testing the new color on a TEST bumper!
before;







Rattle can. Satin Blue @ a WALMART near you


----------



## LoveTheVDub (Jul 30, 2009)

can someone please tell me how much it would cost to flat paint a car?compared to an actual "paint job"


----------



## dr.chop (Apr 8, 2009)

if done with real hot rod black paint, it would be close to the same as a regular job. Primer would probably be a bit cheaper, and DIY would be a lot cheaper. Get a gallon of epoxy black primer, a Harbor Freight paint gun, and shoot away if cost is a big deal. Paint shops still have to prep the vehicle which is where most of the cost is. Single stage vs. 2 stage is more work and extra components since you would be doing a base coat, clear coat. Just depends on what you want to pay.


----------



## IDdubber (Oct 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *LoveTheVDub* »_can someone please tell me how much it would cost to flat paint a car?compared to an actual "paint job"



For comparison purposes...the Jetta was just over $400. That's EVERYTHING. Supplies and paint. A "flat" paint job would probably be cheaper than that.


----------



## jgt2.0 (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (IDdubber)*


not a great picture but it'll do. Ill be spray bombing the roof soon too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by jgt2.0 at 10:05 AM 10-13-2009_


----------



## iimDUBBINit (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Lets see Rattle Can or flat/satin/matte Paint Jobs (rufuskyle)*

Did this very quick front end was horrible lol


----------



## headsup7up (Nov 26, 2008)

not a vw but rattle canned anyway. lol


----------



## headsup7up (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## dmarian (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (headsup7up)*

Strieght from the Rattle can! Current pic €ÜRÖ SMÜRF on Wheelz!


----------



## mk2vr6akavteckiller (Jan 14, 2008)

hey ill be spray bombing my mk3 soon, do you guys have any advice on how to make it look good?


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (mk2vr6akavteckiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2vr6akavteckiller* »_hey ill be spray bombing my mk3 soon, do you guys have any advice on how to make it look good?

yeah don't spray bomb it.








you don't use rattle cans to make it look "good"... you just do it cause it's cheap.


----------



## mk2vr6akavteckiller (Jan 14, 2008)

lol alright, well any pointers


----------



## mk2vr6akavteckiller (Jan 14, 2008)

Anyone have any pointers on spraying my car flat


----------



## royragtop (May 31, 2008)

*Re: (mk2vr6akavteckiller)*

just find a color you like, check out hot rod flatz paints. some paint supply stores carry their products. also most paint supply stores carry sealers/primers and they can be tinted almost anycolor and they come out satin or flat. or find the color you like and have flattening agents mixed in. I like satins, to me it brings out the true beauty of the car and its lines and curves.I did my bug in rattle can etching primer, looked great for a while but started to fade after a year.
also you can use WD-40 on a rag and wipe down the flats or satins and it gives them a nice lil shine before the shows




































_Modified by royragtop at 6:47 PM 10-27-2009_


----------



## mk2vr6akavteckiller (Jan 14, 2008)

so you used a rattle can or no


----------



## royragtop (May 31, 2008)

*Re: (mk2vr6akavteckiller)*

on the bug I did use rattle can but just because I am a do it yourselfer and where I lived I couldnt use a compressor and gun.
if you do use rattle can I recommend that you use a quality brand like Krylon or Rustoleum and buy plenty of cans. I probably used close to 10 cans on that bug. you need lots of coats and good coverage or you will see it. so that was close to 50-60 bucks but I had to do it again like a yr later so there went another 50-60 bucks
I recommend a cheap gun like from Harbor Freight, mine was like 30-40 bucks, borrow or rent a compressor(at least 25-30 gallons) and buy the paint and spray it right. it will be better in the long run, last longer and you will have better coverage. like I mentioned you can get sealer tinted to almost any color or go with hotrodflatz, they have some real dope colors and the kit comes with everything you need for like $150. so for a couple hundred bucks you will have it done right.
http://www.tcpglobal.com/kustomshop/ksflatz.aspx


----------



## KelOne333 (May 15, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Niagara_V_Dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Niagara_V_Dub* »_huh? Rack, sorry to show my noobishness (hello websters, theres a new word)

i thought that was "noobality"


----------



## Gnar-kill (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (KelOne333)*

Some cool stuff goin on in this thread. And i definitely did not expect that under the hood of the cabby. Wow.


----------



## sirswank (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Gnar-kill)*

just sold this:








not RC, but satin rustoleum HVLP'd with el cheapo HF gun.


----------



## bratwuurst (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: Lets see Rattle Can or flat/satin/matte Paint Jobs (jaysonhadwick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaysonhadwick* »_not vw/ not even european but i had to share









dude! i had a 92 one of these. awesome cars haha


----------



## the_hater (Jul 31, 2009)

one of my old cars, home depot ftw


----------



## 253jetta (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: (mk2vr6akavteckiller)*

went from this:








to this, after about 10 cans of flat grey primer:

















and im about to spray bomb my current rider. 
p.s. this was my first jetta and i f*ckin miss it!


_Modified by 253jetta at 5:44 PM 10-30-2009_


----------



## royragtop (May 31, 2008)

*Re: (253jetta)*

not rattle can but just primered my bus and am gonna roll it like this for a while, will change it up once it warms up next year, we are already geting snow here


----------



## KelOne333 (May 15, 2002)

lovin the split!


----------



## jackripper1984 (Oct 15, 2005)

*Re: (KelOne333)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KelOne333* »_lovin the split! 

haha I love the split too.lol.


----------



## KelOne333 (May 15, 2002)

bump...more


----------



## dr.chop (Apr 8, 2009)

Right on man, love the bus!! Rock that primer proud HAHA!


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

*Re: (dr.chop)*

here is my car....sating 2part epoxy primer


----------



## -SLugO- (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: (fouckhest)*

omg!! U PAINTED UR CAR!
i likey


----------



## DubLuv1 (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: (-SLugO-)*

the BEST. Thats primer??


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (royragtop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *royragtop* »_on the bug I did use rattle can but just because I am a do it yourselfer and where I lived I couldnt use a compressor and gun.
if you do use rattle can I recommend that you use a quality brand like Krylon or Rustoleum and buy plenty of cans. I probably used close to 10 cans on that bug. you need lots of coats and good coverage or you will see it. so that was close to 50-60 bucks but I had to do it again like a yr later so there went another 50-60 bucks
I recommend a cheap gun like from Harbor Freight, mine was like 30-40 bucks, borrow or rent a compressor(at least 25-30 gallons) and buy the paint and spray it right. it will be better in the long run, last longer and you will have better coverage. like I mentioned you can get sealer tinted to almost any color or go with hotrodflatz, they have some real dope colors and the kit comes with everything you need for like $150. so for a couple hundred bucks you will have it done right.
http://www.tcpglobal.com/kustomshop/ksflatz.aspx

primers and sealers aren't meant to be in elements. they fade, chalk up and end up creating a lot of work when you do decide to actually paint it if you let them stay out in the elements for a year. like said, go with hotrod flatz if you are going to do it. as fas as "quality paints like krylon or rustoleum"... i giggled. garbage paint. if you insist on spray paint, get some cans mixed up of good quality single stage. that way, when you hit it with a cleaner like brake cleaner, or a degreaser, the paint doesn't melt off


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*

2 qts of John Deere Blitz black:









"Buff" primer:








(Car now has a gloss finish)


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

RagTopRoy..
I ****in LOVE that beetle you have. Thing is so ill.


----------



## scsrbmxbert (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Lets see Rattle Can or flat/satin/matte Paint Jobs (rufuskyle)*

If you were at h2oi this year I'm sure u saw my drunk two day before the show rattle can job, thanks to eveyone who loved it and street source for throwing it online. http://www.streetsource.com/up...0.jpg


----------



## Unit01 (Dec 26, 2008)

Got tired of painting it so I took it to the dry lake bed.








And ripped a heater hose.


----------



## andy'sgti03 (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: (-SLugO-)*

this car is sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif what is the possibility of a DIY for the digital camo hood?... love it







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## unlukky (May 10, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaysonhadwick* »_










wheres your lebaron freddy!?


----------



## 1freshwhip (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (unlukky)*

i always loved the flate look. anyone have a DIY to doing something like this?


----------



## jackripper1984 (Oct 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (1freshwhip)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1freshwhip* »_i always loved the flate look. anyone have a DIY to doing something like this?









Step one Don't use a Lebaron. Step two Get your prefered paint in matte, flat, satin sheen. Spray. Carry a baseball bat and take out all the haters!


----------



## L8 APEKS (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (jackripper1984)*

I'll be doing mine.
The haters don't seem to realize our viewpoint...if we really just want to make the car 1 solid color for as cheap as possible, there's no cheaper way.
$50 in spray bombs, or $300-$500 for a 1-Day Paint and Body/earl Scheib job.
That saves $250-$450 for more go-fast parts.
Or





















.


----------



## if its rubbin its dubbin (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (L8 APEKS)*

awesome thread! definitely considering doin my mk3 in the spring...thinkin gun metal gray or black bed liner


----------



## momogti (Nov 3, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (if its rubbin its dubbin)*

currently painting my mk4 jolf rustoleum satin black should i clay bar the whole thing after?? just trying to decide what would make it look the best


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (momogti)*

























standox base coat w/ standox 007 matt clear


----------



## quicka6 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (kamahao112)*

satin r/c from lowes 
nutmeg brown and black
int is satin olive green


















_Modified by quicka6 at 6:20 PM 3-5-2010_


----------



## Zinclay_MK2 (Dec 2, 2008)

I am loving that Mercedes. How much did the base paint and the matt clear cost? Also what is the name of that base coat color (I know that its black but is it a specific kind of black?)


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: (Zinclay_MK2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zinclay_MK2* »_I am loving that Mercedes. How much did the base paint and the matt clear cost? Also what is the name of that base coat color (I know that its black but is it a specific kind of black?)

base coat color is Chrysler dx8 ... black ... 
my cost on the paint for that car was right around 500 for the matt clear, activator and color


----------



## adam1.8t20v (Oct 18, 2008)

Satin Black paint


----------



## FathomYourFears (Jan 31, 2010)

Can someone whos r/c'd their car post a picture of the door with a view of the outside and the side/jamb? How far do you paint?


_Modified by FathomYourFears at 8:07 AM 3-7-2010_


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: (FathomYourFears)*


----------



## MadKatt_44 (Aug 18, 2008)

Keep 'em comin







i luv this stlye http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lowlife.glx (Apr 11, 2010)

*Re: Lets see Rattle Can or flat/satin/matte Paint Jobs (rufuskyle)*

washed no side moldings








dirty with painted side moldings and upper bumper.


----------



## eurotuned88 (Jun 15, 2008)

Not sure if anyone asked yet. But estimate, about how many cans of spray paint did you guys use to do the whole car? Prep and priming tips are useful too.


----------



## dude rado (May 22, 2003)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_if you're not even enrolled in a course you are a looooooong way away from spraying a 3 stage paint man. 

what he said...
especially when you are gonna try to blend that finish accross the back of a car. someone is gonna have to teach you how to get the pearl just right. youll prolly end up shooting 10 spray out cards
and as far as tinted primers and sealers go......the sun will beat the hell out of and bleach whatever tint you have in it. it has to be cleared. just put a matting agent in the clear, mix for desired gloss.
and to most of the rattle bombers: say hello to media blasting http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by dude rado at 5:15 PM 4-22-2010_


----------



## lowlife.glx (Apr 11, 2010)

I used about ten cans of krylon olive green. For prep I basicly sanded the car down with 800 and then wet sanded it with 1000 & 1500, taped and sprayed. And about two twelve packs later I had an olive green jetta.


----------



## eurotuned88 (Jun 15, 2008)

Sounds like a piece of cake. Of course I have a mk2, so I have a bit of rust to take care of. Grind down with a wire wheel, fill, sand, primer, wet sand, topcoat.


----------



## ornithology (May 6, 2009)

Subbed


----------



## Draddog_nai (Mar 23, 2007)

These cars are awesome.


----------



## ornithology (May 6, 2009)

That benz and subaru looks rad. I doubt it's rattle can though? Way too smooth man..


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

Ya the benz is dope! 

Is anyone good at photoshoping. I have an old audi that I am thinking of getting painted flat black. With a body shop. But before I do that. I want to see a picture of it.. Pretty sure it would look ganster. But before the money is spent would like to see a picture. Can anyone help me out?


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

ornithology said:


> That benz and subaru looks rad. I doubt it's rattle can though? Way too smooth man..


ur right i painted both those cars about a year ago and they still look the same .. its standox 007 matte clear on black base coat code dx8 ..


----------



## DiezelDubalub (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm just going to put this here. 

This is my plan of attack for my mk3 once this Canadian Winter Lets up

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...Black-treatment../page1&highlight=blitz+black

I talked to the guy in person, said it was straight forward and turned out really good!


----------



## zideman (Oct 23, 2004)




----------



## 2.0ljet (Feb 18, 2005)

25 cans of krylon pumpkin orange


----------



## youlostme21 (Aug 12, 2008)

I almost did Orange.... Thats looks nice man. 


Mine


----------



## mk2gtiwhite (Feb 22, 2010)

*my cuz work of art*

this is HOT PEE this car has seen more spray paint then any other car i have ever seen  FIRST TIME IT WAS DONE  
 2nd time around 
 3rd 
 4th and last time for now lol 
 then here is my jetta  
 my cabby 
 the skull was sharpie and spray paint


----------



## CaitAnnihilate (Apr 17, 2010)

mk2gtiwhite said:


> 2nd time around


I'm really feeling this one. Love that negative effect on the skulls on the hood. Is big white one airbrushed?


----------



## mk2gtiwhite (Feb 22, 2010)

*no*

its all spray paint


----------



## '90 Coupe (Oct 2, 2010)

wishihada18t said:


> Paint is a Nason single stage satin black. This is the first car ive ever done paint and body work on.


That looks sick! did you do that yourself?


----------



## procket2_8 (Feb 19, 2004)

heres my old car:

single stage with flattening agent added.


----------



## anextgli (Oct 5, 2005)

moar!!!

mine daily


















got a mk3 golf in the works:bs::thumbup:


----------



## FATANG!! (Aug 21, 2007)

*Don't be a wuss*



MyCarIsRed said:


> let me assure everyone that it's about 100 hours of work. haha! unless you really really really enjoy wetsanding, i'd suggest getting a real paint job done.


Sounds like fear to me... 

Found this, so my possibilities are now limitless. 
http://www.33third.com/


----------



## veganeric (Mar 29, 2011)

progress. so far: 4 cans of Valspar Tractor and Implement low gloss black spray paint. Coming out pretty good so far. I might lightly spray truck bed liner on it to even it up a bit more.


----------



## PoCoDUB (Jan 19, 2011)

far from done but coming along nice


----------



## Dubd Sailor (Dec 1, 2008)

From previous owner











During and after 5 cans of Krylon chalkboard Spraypaint...















































Literally a week later on my way to a car show...



















Still showed...


----------



## FATANG!! (Aug 21, 2007)

*Cojones*



Dubd Sailor said:


> During and after 5 cans of *Krylon chalkboard Spraypaint.*..
> 
> 
> Still showed...


You should have won showing it like that, makes for a good story too.. :beer:

Did you polish out that Krylon in the showday pictures or is that just washed?


----------



## Dubd Sailor (Dec 1, 2008)

Just washed it


----------



## mkay3vrsix (Sep 3, 2011)

my mk3 vr6 jti, satin hunter green. that gay star isn't on the hood anymore, don't worry.


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

A bit off topic.. But I painted my Audi flat black on Sunday.. And I'm in the process of putting it back together.. And I touched the paint after it dried a few places with my oily hands, and I don't know how to clean it.. I tried but it's either not working.. Or leaving a whiteish residue.. :/


----------



## CantKillDaWabbit (Jun 5, 2011)

I painted my buddy's mkiv with hot rod flatz "vintage burgundy pearl" 

















I painted mine with onmi 2 part epoxt primer temporarily. had to do a lot of body work to it 

















:beer::thumbup:


----------



## VR6 GLX Man (May 20, 2008)

I think after seeing some of these paint jobs that this is the direction I want to go with my jetta, seems a lot cheaper than getting the stock gloss finsh back.


----------



## VR6 GLX Man (May 20, 2008)

Right now I only have my longbeach rims primered, dont know what color to go with as of yet, but I was think flat dark gery.


----------



## BmoreDubs (Aug 26, 2009)

one of the krew, not a dub but...  
 
 
 

and of course head blew on it few weeks ago, after 30+ hours spent on it... www.stefanways.com


----------



## 02VWGLS (Sep 6, 2010)

*Check this out and give me some FEEDBACK*

 Free $500 Body Kit"]Bodykits[/URL] 
:sly:Verticaldoors


----------



## CantKillDaWabbit (Jun 5, 2011)

^^ GAY :screwy::what:


----------



## baun (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## CantKillDaWabbit (Jun 5, 2011)

Looks damn good! 

also your intercooler is crooked.  eace:


----------



## baun (Jun 6, 2005)

CantKillDaWabbit said:


> Looks damn good!
> 
> also your intercooler is crooked.  eace:


 Every time I fix it a week later its crooked again. I quit caring :laugh: Track car anywayseace:


----------



## TheMadHacker (Sep 23, 2011)

*Mine*


IMG_20110725_083900 by zippp15216, on Flickr

IMG_20110725_083851 by zippp15216, on Flickr

IMG_20110725_083839 by zippp15216, on Flickr

IMG_20110725_083830 by zippp15216, on Flickr


----------



## AnthonyLawson (Sep 9, 2011)

*That paint black paint is ridiculous? Do you do this for others?*

What kind of price range are you looking at?


----------



## TheMadHacker (Sep 23, 2011)

I did mine for under $100 because my neighbor had a sprayer. Hand sanded. By no means is it pro job though. It's chalkboard paint from home depot. :laugh: I'm sure I'd lend a hand for someone in the same area. (Central Texas), but I would not feel comfortable charging for a non-pro job.


----------



## 2SlowHeart (May 19, 2009)

Paint is being cleaned up now, it needs some love, but for being under $50 and one evening to do the whole thing, I won't complain.


----------



## 8vbasket (Aug 23, 2011)

Rattlebombed my weekend/tire shredder car. Had nice custom green Pearl done but ate the wall at a drift day and didn't feel like having primer on the front end.


----------



## 8vbasket (Aug 23, 2011)

Guess I can't link a photo from Flickr on my phone. Here's the link though http://m.flickr.com/#/photos/[email protected]/6524502131/


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

Well.. My addition to this. A not good cell phone pic. In the middle of a frosty night. My ride is near put together after the paint job as you can see! I used john deer paint. Does anyone have any ideas how to clean this? I got a few oil finger print marks on it, the last few months. (car was painted in august). Yes and its not put together yet. Its one of those SLOW projects 

FYI, I got some black Borbets to go on it, in spring


----------



## oldskoolracer (Mar 6, 2009)

Not a VW, but I rattle canned this several years back in the dirt driveway it sits in in this pic... 99cents duplicolor from walmart :laugh:


----------



## swiftlocc (Apr 21, 2011)




----------



## builtvw (Sep 20, 2009)

BmoreDubs said:


> one of the krew, not a dub but...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



holy crap


----------



## Splooshybunny (Feb 20, 2012)

2.0ljet said:


> 25 cans of krylon pumpkin orange


is this a gloss orange or is this flat?


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## Splooshybunny (Feb 20, 2012)

Ready for paint
---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?bdcf0v


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

It's not perfect, but it's the closest color I could find in a rattlecan...

Before:










After:


----------



## anextgli (Oct 5, 2005)

awful.
shuda changed color or something.


----------



## Splooshybunny (Feb 20, 2012)

Getting ready to spraybomb my mk3 orange any tips?


----------



## savphili (Jun 4, 2004)

spitfire481 said:


>


what color is this?


----------



## EM1983VWMK2 (May 2, 2012)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...61249898.17440.100000510355731&type=3&theater


----------



## EM1983VWMK2 (May 2, 2012)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...61249898.17440.100000510355731&type=3&theater


----------



## Splooshybunny (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## Splooshybunny (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## Slamtastic (Jul 24, 2010)




----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

Mine with rims now 










My issue with flat black paint job... Its so high maintence if you wanna go for that clean look... I'm always cleaning it! I don't think I cleaned any of my cars in the past 2 years as much as I cleaned this in.... was it 2 months now its on the road? Something like that!


----------



## 1988gti (Nov 16, 2005)

First paint work...










Second paint work...




























Hope you like it :laugh:


----------



## NadaGTI (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Ill play!! 



1broknrado said:


> back from the deaddd. finally a nice week where i didnt have to work, spring break, and awesome weather!
> pics from my weekend


----------



## jetta_rob (Aug 15, 2012)

adam1.8t20v said:


> Satin Black paint


 I don't care that this is old I want to see more of this car!


----------



## ak_r32 (Jun 7, 2013)

*PCL satin clear*

far from rattle can, but a satin roof nonetheless. put down a 99k black then my .:R graphic, a PCL satin clear over the top...not as flat as I was looking for but in the end I'm happy with it...


----------



## ak_r32 (Jun 7, 2013)

*lets try that again...*


----------



## vlad1293 (May 22, 2012)

baun said:


>


Seen this one in person at euro hangar. It looks pretty good. Looked like spray gun mate paint, would have never thought it was rattle can.


----------



## xthechadx (Sep 6, 2005)

jackripper1984 said:


> Exorust satin black enamel seems to fade flatter within 6 months. Might try different paint later on. exo rust paint is $20 a gallon. cheap!!!


That is from Eureka Springs Ar  and the Blue Jetta was painted with a Roller and had a turbo in the trunk with the intake running throught the cabin lol


----------

